# gold from computer parts



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello there everybody.
I am starting to be conscious on gold from computer parts like video cards and ram chips.
Is there gold on those like the connector pins? They look like gold.
Can those connector pins be sold for scrap gold? For how much?


----------



## ILikeBoats (Apr 18, 2010)

50cents said:


> Hello there everybody.
> I am starting to be conscious on gold from computer parts like video cards and ram chips.
> Is there gold on those like the connector pins? They look like gold.
> Can those connector pins be sold for scrap gold? For how much?



Yes, however it is thin plating, you need a lot to get gold from them.

ALL video cards, motherboards, RAM etc. have value. For instance, in a video card is gold, silver, copper, lead, some steel (not worth much), aluminum.

People like me will buy motherboards, RAM, any PCI/ISA/VL-Bus card (same as motherboard), fingers, pins, etc.

See the Wanted section for instance, where I have an advertisement offering to buy motherboards and RAM.

Check around for the best prices, and hold on to your stuff until you are sure you are getting a price you can be happy with.


----------



## franklynvoorhies (Sep 1, 2010)

whats a good price for processors? my understanding they are easiest to get gold from.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 1, 2010)

That is too broad of a question there are too many kinds to give you an answer without more detail in what you are dealing with. Do some searching here on the forum and do a lot of reading. And get a copy of Hokes to read.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joem (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't post often in most topics I like to read but as I have said in other posts don't buy computer parts unless you can get a hugh amount for next to nothing. I get mine for free just by posting free ads. I also answer ads from those selling computers and ask if they have any scrap part they want to trash for free. Today I picked up two towers and just for asking I got a sun sparc 3 with six memory cards and a processor with a large gold cap on top all for free.
If you never ask the answer is always _NO_.


----------



## franklynvoorhies (Sep 5, 2010)

right on. i just arranged to pick up 10 computer from a college campus near by


----------

